# Event ID 37 kernel-processor-power



## sle3pingz

anyone who know solved this problem? i already try update BIOS and Driver, but not solved at all ...

Here's the Event ID :

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
Date: 12/22/2011 11:07:40 PM
Event ID: 37
Task Category: (7)
Level: Warning
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Frankz-PC
Description:
The speed of processor 7 in group 0 is being limited by system firmware. The processor has been in this reduced performance state for 11 seconds since the last report.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power" Guid="{0F67E49F-FE51-4E9F-B490-6F2948CC6027}" />
<EventID>37</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>3</Level>
<Task>7</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-12-22T16:07:40.260156900Z" />
<EventRecordID>40804</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="60" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Frankz-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="Group">0</Data>
<Data Name="Number">7</Data>
<Data Name="CapDurationInSeconds">11</Data>
<Data Name="PpcChanges">6</Data>
<Data Name="TpcChanges">0</Data>
<Data Name="PccChanges">0</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

if ignore it, will damage our System or Hardware?


----------



## loda117

Can you provide information about your computer? make and model 
if custom build then list the specs of the parts



> In Windows, check your Power Options. Make sure that your Power Scheme is set to High Performance, and check that every option is set to “Always On”.
> Make sure you have installed all latest drivers and firmware, especially for your motherboard and CPU.
> Reboot your computer and go to your BIOS settings. Make sure that your power settings are set to maximum. This differs from computer to computer.


----------



## sle3pingz

This is My Laptop Spec:
- Lenovo IdeaPad Y570 (Notebook)
• Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (8CPUs), ~2.0GHz
• BIOS : InsydehH20 Version 03.60.4147CN25WW(V2.03)
• Memory : 8192MB RAM
• OS : Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
• Disk Drive : WDC WD7500BPVT-24HXZT1
• NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M
Driver Version 266.74

my Driver already latest driver, i want too DL Firmware , Mother Board, CPU , but lookslike i can't find it ...

i already search at here, Lenovo Support - Drivers & Downloads

and i don't know how to check my MoBo and CPU, can you teach me how?

Thanks For you Fast Reply :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## sle3pingz

loda117 said:


> Can you provide information about your computer? make and model
> if custom build then list the specs of the parts


In Windows, check your Power Options. Make sure that your Power Scheme is set to High Performance, and check that every option is set to “Always On”.
Make sure you have installed all latest drivers and firmware, especially for your motherboard and CPU.
Reboot your computer and go to your BIOS settings. Make sure that your power settings are set to maximum. This differs from computer to computer.

at Notebook BIOS can't find that Power Setting right?


----------



## loda117

If you do not have those in BIOS that is fine 
as long as the OS is configured you are good 

On lenovo's website 
make sure to download the chipset


----------



## sle3pingz

loda117 said:


> If you do not have those in BIOS that is fine
> as long as the OS is configured you are good
> 
> On lenovo's website
> make sure to download the chipset


chipset i already update, btw what do you mean by as long as the OS is configured you are good? then what can i do to solved it? can't? if ignore it will damaged our system or hardware? like processor ,etc ?


----------



## loda117

Well OEM motherboards usually do not give you lots of options to tweak around with in BIOS 
so what i meant was that if your OS is configured for the power to be left on all the time 
then you should be good 
The problem is one of the processor has locked performance during the wake up 
Lets see if the chipset drivers fix that issue 
let us know if you get any more BSODs or issues


----------



## sle3pingz

loda117 said:


> Well OEM motherboards usually do not give you lots of options to tweak around with in BIOS
> so what i meant was that if your OS is configured for the power to be left on all the time
> then you should be good
> The problem is one of the processor has locked performance during the wake up
> Lets see if the chipset drivers fix that issue
> let us know if you get any more BSODs or issues


then what should i do? it's annoying that Warning... :angry::banghead:


----------



## sle3pingz

can tell me how to update my firmware ?


----------



## loda117

If you have windows Disc lets try in place upgrade
How to Perform an In-Place Upgrade on Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 & Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## sle3pingz

you mean use Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Disc? , i will try it then... , can you tell me how update motherboard firmware?


----------



## sle3pingz

motherboard firmware = BIOS Update? if that i already try it , no use --


----------



## loda117

Ya you have already updated ur BIOS


----------



## sle3pingz

when i see at my friends pc or laptop , only 300+ Events, when see at my Laptop wow 3000 Event , deppresed annoyed by that warning event id 37

btw that inplace or upgrade , which should i choice? upgrade?

update VGA or Intel Graphic have any hope too solved this problem?
i didn't update my VGA and Intel Graphic yet...

see the jpg, if i try uninstall the intel from device manager, when i scan for hardware change, the processor will install again? if can maybe i will try it...


----------



## sle3pingz

loda , i already know why the event id will appear, when i plugin my charger , no any event come out, but when i plugout my charger, the event id 37 will appear , but only 1 times 8 warning, then you know what should i do? :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## loda117

First lets do this 
use driver sweeper to uninstall and get rid of any left over driver files from your system 

update all of your drivers including the Chipset 

How old is your charger?


----------

